# Fish Drawings



## djatewart89 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey,

I am new here and I'm hoping this is the appropriate place to post my work and look for feedback. I love drawing animals but mainly fish as I have a background in diving and spend my whole life in and around the ocean. Any feedback is appreciated. Here's a Lion Fish..


Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## djatewart89 (Feb 25, 2013)

For some reason I can only post one at a time..here's a Black Seabass


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and great to have you here...really like the splash of color that you added, sets the piece off.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Love the fish Dylan, great style!


----------

